
Johnson and Johnson Ordered to Pay $572M in Landmark Opioid Trial - s_dev
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/26/health/oklahoma-opioids-johnson-and-johnson.html
======
atlasunshrugged
Interestingly enough, their shares jumped something like ~5% on the news given
it was lower than the market expected them to have to pay

